# Buzzard's Texas Style Spinich Dip



## buzzard (Nov 18, 2006)

Buzzard's Texas Style Spinach Cheese Dip 

Serves 5 

INGREDIENTS
â€¢ 1 onion, chopped (med to large)

â€¢ A little Olive Oil for cooking

â€¢ A big can (maybe one big and one small, it is your choice) of rotel tomatoes with chilies, drained

â€¢ 1 (10 ounce) package frozen chopped spinach, thawed and drained 

â€¢ 5-6 ounces shredded Monterey Jack cheese or pepper jack (my favorite) 

â€¢ 5-6 ounces Cheddar (your sharpness)

â€¢ 1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened 

â€¢ 1 cup half-and-half cream

â€¢ 1 tablespoon red wine vinegar 

â€¢ Fresh cracked pepper is good, i usually do it afterwords

â€¢ I have added Garlic Powder with good results 




DIRECTIONS

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F 

2. SautÃ[emoji]169[/emoji] onion in skillet over medium heat in olive oil until translucent, stir in tomatoes and chilies, let cook a few min. 

3. While your letting that cook go ahead and; mix, in a large bowl, your spinach, cheese, cream cheese, half and half, and vinegar, add onion, tomatoes and chilies. Spoon into a 9 inch pie plate, i like glass ones.

4. Bake until it is bubbling pretty good and the top is light brown, about a half hour or more. You can throw a little cheese over the top for effect but go easy its hard to scoop if you use too much.

adjust quantities as needed this makes for about 4-5 males sitting around drinking.....probably a little more if in a social gathering. It lasted us about 20 min.

I have thought about adding Jalops to the mix, and maybe a little fresh garlic


----------



## dr good (Nov 20, 2006)

Looks good Buzz, but am still working on the sweet potato pie.

What do you blokes use to pick up the dip, just the biscuit thingo or something else more dareing, like smokes sausage or a decent bit of jerky?


----------



## buzzard (Nov 20, 2006)

i will normaly use the corn chip "Scoops"  but you can really use what ever.  i though about those little pieces of bread you can get but ill use the corn chips for other things too.


----------



## dr good (Nov 20, 2006)

How silly of me , mate, of course you would use corn chip things in Texas. The only way. Here we use whatever, including the corn chippies, potato chips, bits of smoked sausage, salami, chunk cheese, there are hundreds of different biscuits the girls try to get us to eat too, anything that goes with the dip and a cold drink.


----------



## buzzard (Nov 23, 2006)

im thinking of adding  choped  or minced garlic when i cook the onions.  if someone tries this before me let me know how it turns out.


----------



## q3131a (Nov 28, 2006)

Sounds good. I'll have to try that for the holidays. Have you ever added artichokes?


----------



## buzzard (Nov 28, 2006)

i have yet to because my ex-girlfriend did not like them, however since she is my ex i will have to next time.  i am glad you said that because i have gotten so used to making it without i forgot all about them.


----------



## q3131a (Nov 28, 2006)

Buzzard,

Your avatar give me nightmares.. :)


----------



## buzzard (Nov 28, 2006)

whats scaring me more is your dreaming about me :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## q3131a (Nov 30, 2006)




----------

